# MAHLE Oil Filters for the cost of shipping, literally, what is the deal?



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

*MAHLE Oil Filters - 'OF' means '10-Pack' unless retailer ignores it*

MAHLE Oil Filters - TEN oil filters are in a case with part number such as OC 47 OF/.

Mahle OC 47 for a million cars, from a 1975 Rabbit to a 2008 Dodge.

However the LAZY ASS retailers will list the OC 47 OF (on the box of ten) instead of the part # on the oil filter OC 47.

Then others will sell an entire case online for $40-$60, at least I assume they wouldn't dare sell one filter for $50.


----------

